# Life "with" Larry Hughes



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I just thought i would make this thread as appreciation to Larry Hughes. I know its only seven games into the season. But i see a bright future for this kid in Cleveland, espially along side Lebron James.

Another reason why i made this thread, was in responce to the thread on the Washington Wizards board. " Life without Larry Hughes." As most of their post indicate that they think Larry was product of there system. So i thought out of respect too Larry Hughes i would create our thread, to praise Mr. Hughes.

Go check out their thread if you get bored: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215669


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

And after make the thread i will say that Larry played a great game tonight. Night finding his shot in the first half, and he turned to other aspects of his game. Such as his passing and defense. Also his defense on Gilbert when Eric Snow took a break was great. 

The only negitive i have as of right now, and its a small itty bitty problem. Would be he is at times out of control when taking it to the hoop. But then again, thats when he is best driving and dishing to his post players. So i would say i havent found a flaw in Hughes game yet to this point. Its earlier and ive heard stories of bad shots and ball hog at times, but with the weapons we have i dont think he will get away with hogging the ball, bron/marshall/dj/zydrunas wont stand for it.. lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Its earlier and ive heard stories of bad shots and *ball hog* at times, but with the weapons we have i dont think he will get away with hogging the ball, bron/marshall/dj/zydrunas wont stand for it.. lol


I heard some compare Larry Hughes to Steve Francis when we signed Hughes. So I've watched both Francis and Hughes closely this season and honestly, I can't see the similarity. Many times, it seems like Larry is our best PG and he's been super *quick* to get rid of the ball on many occasions. He's gotten rid of the ball like a hot potato a lot of times. And other times Larry drives with the sole intention of passing the ball, almost like he never intended to shoot the ball, even if he gets deep in the lane.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey he's not a great shooter but now I see why his PER ratings were so high last year. He just does a bunch of stuff on the court: assists, rebounds, bringing the ball up the court, taking the opposition best scorer that really pile on.

A casual fan might look at his stats and say he's having a down year compared to last but man he is an ideal partner to Lebron. Since they're both such great playmakers usually they can find the one guy to carry the team the scoring while the other does other things to win the game


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

You know its funny, looking at his jump shot i think he has great form. Especially from a spot up, when he can squae himself to the basket and go straight up with it, he usually knocks it down. He seems to miss most of his shtos off the dribble where he releases his jumper almost when he is coming down. It results in a flatter shot with not much touch. I think he just needs to work on his shot slection coming off picks and off the dribble, cause the shots where he has to hang in the air for an extra second just arent going to fall.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Feet Set=good shot
Off Balanced= bad shoot

So far he has really impressed me with the way he not only CAN shoot but also the way he can run the offense. I really like the completeness of his game.


----------



## billiken_roy (Sep 30, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> And after make the thread i will say that Larry played a great game tonight. Night finding his shot in the first half, and he turned to other aspects of his game. Such as his passing and defense. Also his defense on Gilbert when Eric Snow took a break was great.
> 
> The only negitive i have as of right now, and its a small itty bitty problem. Would be he is at times out of control when taking it to the hoop. But then again, thats when he is best driving and dishing to his post players. So i would say i havent found a flaw in Hughes game yet to this point. Its earlier and ive heard stories of bad shots and ball hog at times, but with the weapons we have i dont think he will get away with hogging the ball, bron/marshall/dj/zydrunas wont stand for it.. lol


for wizard fans to claim larry is a ball hog and not criticize areanas is hillarious. imo, areanas almost single handedly shot the wizards out of the series with the heat last year.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^ Wrong. Arenas wasn't the reason the Wizards lost to the Heat, they lost simply because they had no awnser for Wade, guarded by your's truely. Hughes didn't have a steller performance against the Heat either. Arenas was criticizeds just as much as Hughes was last season for taking ill advised shots, he was also blamed for the reason Kwame didn't become the 20/10 guy he was supposed to be. . I admit Larry is playing selfless ball compared selfishness wich he showed in Washington last season, he was simply playing for a contract, a blind man could see that. Now (with his contract), playng with Lebron and a more team oriented system he can focus more on being the set up man for others in stead of being a shot jacker like he was in Washington. Good to see things are going well so far.

Not a Hater, just a critic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes has been the perfect complement to Lebron, he is really a "mini-Lebron" out there if that makes any sense.

He is also a very good defender, alot of the critics said he was simply a ball hawk but from what i've seen, he has tremendous instincts defensively and can certainly man up smaller PG's and 2's. Really a superb defender. 

He's a much better player than I previously thought.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

^^^ I totally agree, i wouldnt have wanted any other guy right now. Ray Allen, Redd, Johnson etc... Hughes thus far has been a perfect fit. He takes over games when Lebron takes a rest, and plays in the flow of the game and still dominates even when Lebron is in the game.

I think Hughes 3-pt ability is the only thing that Redd and Allen have on him, and Hughes is shooting 14 of 28 from downtown, i dont think you could ask for much better. Plus i dont think Allen/Redd could play along a bigger superstar, Hughes was just the perfect fit.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

So let's play with faith and Redd is not resigned by the bucks, go after him or no?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hughes brings so much more to the table than Redd. His ability to defend, is very significant, given the deficiences Damon Jones has on defense. And he's a very good passer. And seems to have no problem playing Tonto to Lebron's Lone Ranger.

The flexibility that Hughes brings is really good.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> So let's play with faith and Redd is not resigned by the bucks, go after him or no?


Problem is that Redd does one thing well and that's all he does well; shoot. He's really good at it, but he gets shut down by elite defenders (Bowen, Hassell, Kobe twice, all just last season) and that wouldn't go over well in the playoffs when it matters most. Hughes can actually do things besides shoot/score; he can defend at an elite level for stretches (1's and 2's, not just 2's) and has solid court vision and handles. He's definitely not the same player he was in Washington, which I agree, was a player looking for a contract.

As long as LeBron is a Cav, Hughes will be just fine and dandy.


----------



## billiken_roy (Sep 30, 2003)

Big Mike said:


> ^^^ Wrong. Arenas wasn't the reason the Wizards lost to the Heat, they lost simply because they had no awnser for Wade, guarded by your's truely. Hughes didn't have a steller performance against the Heat either. Arenas was criticizeds just as much as Hughes was last season for taking ill advised shots, he was also blamed for the reason Kwame didn't become the 20/10 guy he was supposed to be. . I admit Larry is playing selfless ball compared selfishness wich he showed in Washington last season, he was simply playing for a contract, a blind man could see that. Now (with his contract), playng with Lebron and a more team oriented system he can focus more on being the set up man for others in stead of being a shot jacker like he was in Washington. Good to see things are going well so far.
> 
> Not a Hater, just a critic.


if the wizards' bigs would have had a help defensive bone in their body, maybe wade wouldnt have went nuts. hughes was by far the best defender the wizards had and granted didnt do much to stop wade himself, but no team does without help and doubles from the teamates. 

still the laughable part of your statement is claiming hughes is selfish when areanas is he ultimate selfish player. the cavs got the best of pair. and considering hughes upgraded his partner tremendously by going from hog gilbert to king james, it all looks good for larry.


----------

